# Travelling in November



## jollieshotel (Sep 7, 2008)

Due to our jobs we cannot travel un til November/December we have 5/6 weeks this year and fancied a change from Spain but still would like to see some warmer weather does anyone have any ideas or routes they can suggest, ferry costs to spain have rocketed so we will be travelling to france first. Thank you Lynne & Bill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

You can use my BF Discount code for Spain if you send me a PM Lynne.

Or why not try Palermo!

Close to Tunisia so Quite Mild.

TM


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jollies
we also go away in Nov and this year are doing belguim and holland. Aires and Stellplats are well supported and so we dont need camp sites. France normany and brittany are great as well in Nov as long as it doeasnt snow so much that you get stuck but thats very unlikely.

Phill


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Best bet would be Portugal, Algarve or Alentejo region. The real problem is finding camp sites in France for the journey.

We are in Portugal at the moment, going back on tunnel 28 November. We found very few camp sites open in France for our return. You can use aires, but a bit comfortless in winter, and if there is a frost, many turn the water off.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

jollieshotel said:


> Due to our jobs we cannot travel un til November/December we have 5/6 weeks this year and fancied a change from Spain but still would like to see some warmer weather does anyone have any ideas or routes they can suggest, ferry costs to spain have rocketed so we will be travelling to france first. Thank you Lynne & Bill


If you have that amount of time why don't you just drive to Spain anyway. You can be there easy in a day and a half through France on arguably some of the best roads in Europe?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If anyone needs a BF code to save on ferry fares to France please feel free to pm me! Much cheaper than ferry to Spain and just means a pootle down through France to go on to Portugal and Spain. No issue if you have weeks away.


----------

